# My fish is going to die



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

View attachment 45095
View attachment 45096
View attachment 45097
here are some pics.....please help the pics are ok but i think he's gonna die


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

FormulatedFire said:


> View attachment 45095
> View attachment 45096
> View attachment 45097
> here are some pics.....please help the pics are ok but i think he's gonna die
> [snapback]853015[/snapback]​


he should be OK, but you'll have to tkae some steps to make sure...

1. Seperate him from the other P's, otherwise he'll be food.
2. Turn the lights off in his tank.
3. Add salt to keep away bacteria getting into his wounds.
4. Give him some time, try not to stress him, so stay away from his tank as much as possible, and keep his lights off.

Good luck


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

there is no other p's its a disease i'm assuming


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

daaaaaaaaaammmmnnnn


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Take Craigs advice: Isolate him, add some aquarium salt (the kind made for reducing stress and healing wounds), and do anything else you can to keep him from being stressed.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I would also recommend frequent water changes! I have never seen anything like that happen to a piranha that is isolated..

Good Luck and keep us posted...


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

A disease that takes a bigger chunk out of him then another piranha. I've never heard of this 1.


----------



## jconroy (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your fish. Even if you stop the infection with salt (?doubtful) the fish may never recover fully. At this size, (looks like 2-3") I would euthanize him. The infection, which appears to be bacterial, is deep into the flesh of the fish. His/her quality of life going forward will be minimal. Before you add any more fish into the tank, I would find out why the infection occurred. Be sure to read up on all the piranha keeping guidelines here on the sight.

These unfortunate events will happen. Don't give up. Learn from them.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's finrot that has spread to the body, it's now melt. It might be curable if you get some tetracycline and dose him immediately.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_Moved to disease forum_


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

sucks dude.. hope u can fix him.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i agree with the advise from above. lost of water changes, salt, cover tank and try to stay away form him.. p's have an amazing way of pulling throuhg. good luck


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

jconroy said:


> Sorry to hear about your fish. Even if you stop the infection with salt (?doubtful) the fish may never recover fully. At this size, (looks like 2-3") I would euthanize him. The infection, which appears to be bacterial, is deep into the flesh of the fish. His/her quality of life going forward will be minimal. Before you add any more fish into the tank, I would find out why the infection occurred. Be sure to read up on all the piranha keeping guidelines here on the sight.
> 
> These unfortunate events will happen. Don't give up. Learn from them.
> [snapback]853189[/snapback]​


DO NOT EUTHANIZE HIM, he has a chance to survive by taking the advice of people who have more than 5 posts under their belt!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> DO NOT EUTHANIZE HIM, he has a chance to survive by taking the advice of people who have more than 5 posts under their belt!
> [snapback]853676[/snapback]​


Just because a member has under 10 posts does not mean he/she does not what they are saying. Everyone starts on the board with 0 posts regardless of how many years they have been in the hobby or how much they know.

What jconroy said does make sense. I can't really tell by those pictures, but if the infection has spread deep into the tissue and far into the body, even if the fish heals the caudal fin may not regenerate. That being said, I did receive a S. eigenmanni a year ago that had similar symptoms (although not as bad) that healed perfectly.

Before:









After:









Yes, it's the same fish... But notice in the first pic that the infection was at the peduncle (meaty part where the body meets the tail) but the tail did not have the infection.

BTW, are you the same jconroy of predfish from years past? In any case, welcome.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

well i went and got some melafix today as soon as i got home from school.......added a tsp....and feed him some beef heart to bring his spirits up.....thanks alot guys i hope this heals him..... hey jconroy its funny that you post on my topic....my last name is conroy where u from?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Not melafix dude, you need real medications. Tetracycline would be my suggestion


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I hope he makes it!


----------

